# Hollowgram Si SL 2006 vs 2010?



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

are there any differences between today's and yesterdays hollowgram cranks? they look exactly the same save fot the color of the arms.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

While the Hollowgram was only silver, the Hollowgram SL are either black or silver. They were not SL back in 2006, they were just called Hollowgram and had the SI tag... new ones are Hollowgram SL.

Now look carefully, they look similar but not exactly the same, the SL have been refined, most obvious, the arms have more machining, look around the arm fixing bolts but there is also a lot more machining inside arms (can't be seen obviously), the arms are also shorter after the pedal threads, the lock ring is lighter, the crankarm bolts are lighter... I don't remember the number but the SL is a good chunk lighter than the non-SL were.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Heres a diagram also with BB and chainrings I believe the SLs are 580 grams Also I think the arms on SL have a bit more of an angle


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

that was very informative! thanks guys!


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

how can you tell the difference between an Si SL and a garden variety SI just by looking? are there any obvious marks or labels?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

r_mutt said:


> how can you tell the difference between an Si SL and a garden variety SI just by looking? are there any obvious marks or labels?


For sure, Cannondale machined away extra material from the exterior of the crank. If you look at the base of the crank arm where the crank arm bolt goes through, material has been removed. At the head of the crank arm where the pedal goes through, cannondale has altered the shape to reduce material as well. Look the Pics category. You will see plenty of Hollowgram SI and Hollowgram SI SL. 

The label Cannondale Hollowgram SL is etched into the outer face of the crank arm. It was red on the earliest model and is white now. There is the anodized black with the white or green lettering as well. They're beautiful and robust at the same time.

CHL


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

after looking at images of both - i can see the difference now. thanks!


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

r_mutt said:


> how can you tell the difference between an Si SL and a garden variety SI just by looking? are there any obvious marks or labels?


Easy way is SI says SI, SL says SL. Also SLs have Hollowgram and Cannondale etched in.


----------

